# debridement?



## maudys (Sep 9, 2011)

"There is an obvious amputation of the distal tuft of the right fourth finger, which is cut fairly cleanly and transversely across the finger, although with slightly more tissue loss from the palmar aspect. There is a small piece of protruding bone... administered a digital block with 0.5% Marcaine with excellent anesthetic effect. The distal wound was thoroughly cleansed as was the surrounding hand. The wound was thoroughly irrigated under pressure and the protruding bone cut back using scissors (rongeur was not available). The wound was then cleansed further using sterile normal saline and pressure held until good hemostasis was achieved. No real debris or dirt was found in the wound. Copious amounts of Neosporin antibiotic were placed with an Adaptic dressing and a tube gauze used to secure the dry sterile dressing. "

I am not sure what CPT I should use.  I was looking at debridement, and was considering 11044, but am not really sure this is appropriate?  

Any ideas would be helpful!


----------



## Mojo (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with the 11044 since most of the amputation occurred PTA, requiring a clean up of the wound and protruding bone.


----------



## LTibbetts (Sep 12, 2011)

Using the 11044 would be the best choise, as Mojo, and you, yourself said


----------



## kak6 (Sep 21, 2011)

I use 26951, be sure an instrument was used as ronger, bone saw, scissors (as mentined in your procedure).


----------

